# Sa 27.3. Die Pfalz ruft



## cpetit (9. März 2010)

Hey, am 27.03 habe ich wieder vor die Pfälzer Trails unter die Stollen zu nehmen.

Die Tour wird wieder in der Gegend von Neustadt sein.

Wer Lust auf die Tour hat, auf den warten traumhafte Trails, geile Abfahrten und jede menge Höhen-/ Tiefenmeter.(Vielleicht wird ja dieses mal die 2000 geknackt)

Die Tour ist für jeden geeignet der Lust auf biken hat.

Geplant ist es wieder mit dem Zug anzureisen, da die fahrt kaum länger dauert als mit dem Auto.

Start ist wieder gegen 10 Uhr in Neustadt und dauert etwa bis 17-18 Uhr.


----------



## Ransom Andy (9. März 2010)

ich sag mal vorsichtig: ja, ich bin dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cpetit (9. März 2010)

Wird eine schöne Freeride-Tour.


----------



## Ransom Andy (9. März 2010)

wennsch mitkomm, dann werd ich aber wahrscheinlich schon mit dem auto fahren. weil wegen werkzeug und ander kram dabei  haben.


----------



## checkb (10. März 2010)

Schade, keine Zeit. Vielleicht mal im April.

Viel Spass, checkb


----------



## cpetit (10. März 2010)

checkb schrieb:


> Schade, keine Zeit. Vielleicht mal im April.
> 
> Viel Spass, checkb



Spätestens im Oktober beim BR biken wir mal wieder zusammen.


----------



## brillenboogie (14. März 2010)

hört sich gut an! nur die 2000 schreckt mich etwas - ob sich das mit meiner formkurve vereinbaren lässt??
wird sich nächstes we in lux zwangsläufig rausstellen...
tim


----------



## Ransom Andy (14. März 2010)

ich denke es wird ein "entspannt den berg hoch" und dann den berg rocken


----------



## cpetit (14. März 2010)

brillenboogie schrieb:


> hört sich gut an! nur die 2000 schreckt mich etwas - ob sich das mit meiner formkurve vereinbaren lässt??
> wird sich nächstes we in lux zwangsläufig rausstellen...
> tim



Das wird schon. 1600 - 1800 Höhenmeter kommen da ganz schnell zusammen.
Es wird immer schön gemütlich den Berg hoch geradelt damit Arme, Beine und Kopf für die Abfahrten frei sind. Ich kenne kein Ort bei uns in der Nähe, wo man fast 500 Höhenmeter an einen Stück runter fahren kann. Von den geilen Trails ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## cpetit (15. März 2010)

Hier mal ein Beispiel was uns erwartet. Ist etwa die Strecke die ich abfahren will.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CcQQBPl2Stg&feature=related"]YouTube- Biken im PW CC/FR Tour ende Januar 2009[/nomedia]


----------



## Ransom Andy (15. März 2010)

dat is doch mal ne ansage 

hoffentlich klappt das bei mir. sind gerade am renovieren und eigentlich hab ich an den wochenenden nicht wirklich viel zeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HardRock07 (15. März 2010)

@ Tim:

Fahr mit !
Die 2km Höhe merkste nachher nimmer, weils einfach nur noch Laune macht die raufgekurbelten Höhenmeter wieder runter zu ballern !

Neustadt ist einfach nen geiler Spot ! 

MfG Manu, der leider nich mit kann


----------



## brillenboogie (16. März 2010)

alleh hopp, da simma dabei! werd mal noch versuchen, die kollegen zu mobilisieren - was mit diesem video als entscheidungshilfe wohl nicht weiter schwer sein dürfte!
tim


----------



## crazyeddie (16. März 2010)

falls mein spark diese woche noch fertig wird, komm ich eventuell auch mit.


----------



## cpetit (17. März 2010)

crazyeddie schrieb:


> falls mein spark diese woche noch fertig wird, komm ich eventuell auch mit.



Du hast doch bestimmt mehr als ein Rad im Keller stehen?


----------



## graf70 (24. März 2010)

Hallo jungs.
schade wäre gerne mitgefahren muss aber leider auf arbeit.:
beim nächsten mal bin ich wieder dabei.
lohnt sich echt. super geile trails. kann mann nur empfehlen
könnten dann ja mal eventuell sonntags fahren da hab ich eigentlich immer zeit.
Dann wünsch ich euch noch viel spass .
und kommt mir wieder gesund nach hause.
gruss chris.


----------



## crazyeddie (24. März 2010)

ich bin raus, mein bike wird frühestens morgen fertig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (24. März 2010)

ich überleg auch ob ich kann.. meine frau hatte gestern examensprüfung (bestanden) und am wochenende soll gefeiert werden... hmpf!


----------



## Markus (MW) (25. März 2010)

Hi Chris, 

kann ich auch ungefedert mit?

Wenn ja, dann ziehe ich mir am Samstag bei schönem Wetter eine Fahrkarte in die Pfalz.


----------



## Klausoleum (25. März 2010)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Hi Chris,
> 
> kann ich auch ungefedert mit?
> 
> Wenn ja, dann ziehe ich mir am Samstag bei schönem Wetter eine Fahrkarte in die Pfalz.




Ei Markus  

Ich war letztes Jahr auch mem Hardtail mit. Ist alles fahrbar, ohne Probleme. 
Bei gutem Wetter bin ich auch dabei, sieht aber z.Z. nicht danach aus :-/


----------



## brillenboogie (25. März 2010)

wie ist denn nun der plan? wetter sieht ja nicht so gut aus...
@mw: bringst du mir paar gels mit? 

tim


----------



## Markus (MW) (25. März 2010)

brillenboogie schrieb:


> wie ist denn nun der plan? wetter sieht ja nicht so gut aus...
> @mw: bringst du mir paar gels mit?
> 
> tim



Klar Tim, mach ich... 3x Flüssigschnitzel...

Das Wetter soll gar nicht so schlecht werden. Morgens trocken Mittags ab und zu Schauer. Dann staubt es auch nicht so arg, halt wie in Luxembourg 

Ah welchen Zug muss ich den nehmen. Bin völlig Planlos, meine letzte Zugfahrt war vor über 30 Jahren. Schei$e bin ich schon so alt...


----------



## Klausoleum (25. März 2010)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Klar Tim, mach ich... 3x Flüssigschnitzel...
> 
> Das Wetter soll gar nicht so schlecht werden. Morgens trocken Mittags ab und zu Schauer. Dann staubt es auch nicht so arg, halt wie in Luxembourg
> 
> Ah welchen Zug muss ich den nehmen. Bin völlig Planlos, meine letzte Zugfahrt war vor über 30 Jahren. Schei$e bin ich schon so alt...



waaaas ^^ dass bringen wir die schon bei. Wo steigt denn der Chris ein? Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich nach VK oder nach SB zum Bahnhof fahr, wenn ich fahr...


----------



## Markus (MW) (25. März 2010)

Klausoleum schrieb:


> waaaas ^^ dass bringen wir die schon bei. Wo steigt denn der Chris ein? Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich nach VK oder nach SB zum Bahnhof fahr, wenn ich fahr...



Schön dass man hier alten Männern behilflich ist. 
Einsteigen werde ich in VK. Muss nur noch den richtigen Zug erwischen...


----------



## Klausoleum (25. März 2010)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Schön dass man hier alten Männern behilflich ist.
> Einsteigen werde ich in VK. Muss nur noch den richtigen Zug erwischen...



Wenn du dich vorher meldest, helfen die dir sogar mem Rollstuhl in den Zug ^^


----------



## cpetit (26. März 2010)

Wer ist den jetzt alles dabei?

Es hat zwar Regen gemeldet aber wir sind ja nicht aus Zucker.

Wechselkleidung sollte man dabei haben wenn man mittags in eins der Hütte was essen tut. Als ich letztes Mal mit graf70 unterwegs war sollte es auch regnen kam aber auch nix bis auf zwei kleine Nieselschauer von ca. 5 Minuten.

Steige in Saarlouis um 07:41 ein und Ankunft in Neustadt ist 09:25 und würde dann das Ticket lösen. Der Rest kann dann zusteigen in VK oder SB.

Die die Mitfahren sollten dann die Handy-Nr mittels PN an jeden senden.


----------



## Klausoleum (26. März 2010)

hehe, da fängt das Problem schon an ^^ sooo viel Klamotten hab ich gar nicht 

Ich sag vorsichtshalber mal ab. Sollte es wiedererwarten doch tolles Wetter werden, bin ich spontan wieder dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Markus (MW) (27. März 2010)

Hey, Super Tour gewesen. 

Das Wetter hat noch bestens gepasst. Is wirkliche eine super geile Gegend. Wunderschönen lange Trails mit angenehmen technischen Passagen. 

@ cpetit, da will ich noch mal hin...


----------



## Ransom Andy (28. März 2010)

next time come I with! but 100 percent!


----------



## cpetit (28. März 2010)

Ja, war mal wieder super. Wieder schöne neue Wege entdeckt.


----------

